# Best string quartet ensembles to appear in last 20 years?



## TSHare

Discussions of great string quartets tend to celebrate the storied ensembles of the mono and analog past---Vegh, Hollywood, Amadeus, Alban Berg, Borodin, Fitzwilliam, Italiano, Hungarian, Guarneri, Julliard, etc. etc.. There are a handful of established ensembles that are still active, most having come-of-age during the digital era--Emersons, Takacs, Hagen, Alexander, Tokyo, even the aforementioned Borodin--but they've already worked their way through the major repertoire at this point and it seems to me are mostly repeating themselves.

What is your favorite among the relatively new string quartet ensembles that have emerged in the last two decades (since about 1990)? why do you love them? what are their best recordings?

I am thinking of groups that are currently exploring the repertoire on CD---like Jerusalem (founded 1993), London Haydn Quartet (f. 2000 or so), Dante (f. 1995), Ebene (f. 1999), Artemis (f. 1989), Belcea (f. 1994), Arcanto (debuted 2004), Jupiter (f. 2004) etc. etc.


----------



## Aramis

Royal String Quartet - Polish quartet estabilished in 1998.

So far they recorded Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and, what's most important to me, Szymanowski, Bacewicz and Różycki. 

They also cooperated with pianists and recorded piano quintets (Zarebski).


----------



## Head_case

Aramis - I was really appalled when I heard the* Royal String Quartet* demolish Szymanowski's two string quartets. I'm probably in the minority, since this disc seems very popular, but it's not the way Szymanowski sounds to me! They take it at such a lethargic pace and have nothing of the Polish verve of the *Varsovia String Quartet* nor the *Carmina Quartet*...nor the *Silesian Quartet*....nor the *Wilanow Quartet*. Their version of the No.1 is the worse I've heard (next to the Maggini Quartet). I guess their Bacewicz recordings would be worthwhile, however I'm still on my Wilanow Quartet/Bacewicz Quartet incomplete cycles from Olympia and looking to plug it with the *Amar Corde Quartet*'s complete cycle. The Zarebski piano quintet has also been recorded superlatively by the Varsovia String Quartet - I've never heard a bad version of the Zarebski piano quintet.



> What is your favorite among the relatively new string quartet ensembles that have emerged in the last two decades (since about 1990)? why do you love them? what are their best recordings?


I wish I could convincingly refer to a single quartet and single them out! It's all a mixed bag really. From the ex-Soviet - it is the St Petersburg String Quartet who stand out for me (their Shostakovich string quartet cycle). From France, like you, it is the Quatuor Ebene's magnificient disc of the Debussy, Ravel and Faure couplings ... with the reservations that you can hear their bows making non-musical contact and their feet shuffling in the recordings. It does match the glorious sonorities of the classic Quartetto Italiano nor the Vlach Quartet for me. These two pre-1990 recordings remain my indispensible Debussy/Ravel quartet readings, however the *Quatuor Ebene* is way up there for this decade. It is trumphed by the *Dante Quartet*'s reading of Faure's single quartet (coupled with Franck's masterpiece), however in turn, the Quatuor Ebene offer a slightly more passionate reading of the Debussy than the Dante Quartet, and definitely better value for the newcomer looking for a first reading of the Debussy/Ravel/Faure. The Dante Quartet are the best of the British: their repertoire is increasingly credited with making British string quartet music sound sexy again - witness their complete cycle of Edmund Rubbra's string quartets. This is unparalleled, and only ever released by the Sterling Quartet (prob. out of print now). Back to France again ... it's the *Quatuor Danel* who are gripping me at the moment. Their complete cycle of Weinberg's string quartets is barely past volume 3. This is very difficult music for me: I've owned the Dominant Quartet recordings of the middle quartets for over a decade and still not got into it. The Quatuor Danel also record Saygun and Shostakovich. I don't like their Shostakovich readings (too middle of the road like the Borodin Quartet version II). But their playing is superb. Expect great things from them.

From Poland - possibly the Wilanow Quartet (recordings of Kryzstof Meyer's string quartets and Slowinski) - no - it has to be the Silesian Quartet (Szymanowski; Tansman; Czechkowski; Knapik; Baird; Panufnik; Gorecki). The Silesian Quartet however suffer from a rapidly deleted back catalogue (apart from their Etcetera releases) and poor international distribution. Technically, they could belong in the pre-or post 20 year period due to their new line up with Syzmon as their first violinist. He has also released a solo violin virtuoso album with a difference - mostly being modern 21st century repertoire.

From the Czech Republic - the P*razak Quartet*/*Kocian Quartet* (Martinu; Dvorak, Kalabis, Jindrich Feld etc) or the _Wihan Quartet_ (well not really, but I really like these guys - but they just celebrated their 20th anniversary this year). It should probably really go to the *Pavel Haas Quartet* for their readings of Janacek; Haas;Krasa. Unfortunately they are quite expensive and very short on time per CD.

From Germany - hmm. The *Zehetmair Quartet*. Such utterly beautiful and quality playing, but very expensive for the short time of their CD programmes.

From the USA - definitely the Arditti Quartet, or the Pacifica Quartet if the Arditti are too long in the tooth. The *Pacifica Quartet* do a fabulous rendition of Crawford-Seeger's 1931 classic, as well as Hindemith's string quartets and the obscure but brilliant Blackwood.

Admittedly, if you're looking for standard repertoire, most of the above recommendations are just going to be anathema. Listeners looking for classical/romantic repertoire or for new Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart cycles, are probably better off sticking with long-lasting legendary recordings at mid-price and glorious analogue sonic detail (1970's on) by the Talich; Mosaiques (well they are recent too hmmmm..).

There's a great deal of choice out there these days. I think the *Jerusalem Quartet* are a brilliant quartet but have not heard more than their Shostakovich rendition (incomplete). The *Artemis Quartet* are superb too - but honestly - who needs yet *another* Beethoven string quartet cycle? Their Ligeti Quartet readings are no more interesting than the ones in the market for a bargain price (the *Parker Quartet* on Naxos, or the Arditti Quartet) but I'm non-plussed by the Belcea Quartet. The cheapo but superlative *Fred Sherry String Quartet* albums (mostly non-controversial stuff like boring Schoenberg  are very good. The Artemis Quartet are competent and engaging, but I've heard more interesting playing from their British counterparts (the Dante). As for the *Jupiter Quartet* - they covered an interesting disc with a programme by Czech composers. Otherwise, any quartet which programmes Benjamin Britten deserves to be struck off the list 

Hmm. Told you I couldn't decide


----------



## Aramis

> Aramis - I was really appalled when I heard the Royal String Quartet demolish Szymanowski's two string quartets. I'm probably in the minority, since this disc seems very popular, but it's not the way Szymanowski sounds to me! They take it at such a lethargic pace and have nothing of the Polish verve of the Varsovia String Quartet nor the Carmina Quartet...nor the Silesian Quartet....nor the Wilanow Quartet. Their version of the No.1 is the worse I've heard (next to the Maggini Quartet). I guess their Bacewicz recordings would be worthwhile, however I'm still on my Wilanow Quartet/Bacewicz Quartet incomplete cycles from Olympia and looking to plug it with the Amar Corde Quartet's complete cycle. The Zarebski piano quintet has also been recorded superlatively by the Varsovia String Quartet - I've never heard a bad version of the Zarebski piano quintet.


I'm not most experienced listener when it comes to string quartets and I'm much less choosy than when it comes to piano or orchestral stuff. Perhaps that's why I enjoyed their performance. I'll try to check more recordings of Szymanowski' SQ.

But I'm still pretty grateful for them since they recorded Różycki. It's one of few recordings of his music in general possible to hear these days and only one of his SQ that I ever seen.

Btw:



> Kryzstof Meyer's


Krzysztof



> Syzmon


Szymon


----------



## Head_case

Yeah - all four of my favourite string quartet recordings of the two Szymanowski quartets are out of print. They do surface on the net through the usual auction sites as well as a rain forest site from time to time. 

I like the gentle (conservative) Rozycki quartet. This is the sole reason why I'd buy the disc. As it is, I've had to settle for an MP3 recording of it. I'm not aware of any other recordings of Rozycki's string quartet. 

Sorry - my spellink is terrifle!!!!!


----------



## TSHare

Thanks for these replies. Just to clarify, the ensembles I listed were just ensembles that were on the top of my head that debuted in the last twenty years or so; I wasn't necessarily endorsing them.

Artemis Beethoven cycle seems too much like an Emerson retread--same swift tempi and sharp attack--only in marginally superior digital sound (slightly more spaciousness and depth). I held on to their 59/1 & 95, and listen to it from time to time. The Jupiter pairing of Shostakovich 2 with the Britten is in my collection; haven't formed a strong opinion of it yet; haven't listened to it often because neither is among my favorite quartets.

Belcea have a very beautiful sound (and the engineers capture them beautifully) and at budget price their Brahms and Schubert were in particular impossible to pass up. [I wonder if you can recommend their Bartok? I am in the market for a Bartok upgrade (from the Novak on a Philips twofer I've had for a long time) but am in that state of paralysis that comes from reading so many contradictory opinions.]

I have not heard Jerusalem's Shostakovich, but can attest to their excellence in Haydn; both volumes rank as the best Haydn I've heard on modern instruments. I also enjoyed their Dvorak disk.

Pacifica are quite adventurous in their repertoire, though I confess to my shame I've only heard them in the very listener-friendly Mendelssohn Quartets on Cedille Records. I was very excited to purchase this as I love FM's quartets, but sold it soon after acquiring it. I found their performances rather perfunctory despite the accolades. I didn't detect an affinity for the early romantic idiom. I prefer the Henschel, Emerson, Cherubini and especially Talich cycles (haven't heard Ysaye's); Pacifica is I'd say no better than fifth choice in a crowded field (oh my goodness, that awful sentence sounds like it is from the Penguin guide or something...sorry).


----------



## Head_case

> Artemis Beethoven cycle seems too much like an Emerson retread--same swift tempi and sharp attack--only in marginally superior digital sound (slightly more spaciousness and depth). I held on to their 59/1 & 95, and listen to it from time to time.


Yes ...oddly I felt the same. I'm listening to the older Vlach Quartet recordings, as well as the Taneyev Quartet recordings as a matter of preference. Alban Berg fans will like the Artemis Quartet cycle too. But the Emersons have never been on my list. I have the Budapest Quartet as well as the Busch Quartet versions of the Beethoven cycle. That's how outdated mine are!



> Belcea have a very beautiful sound and at budget price their Brahms and Schubert were impossible to pass up. [I wonder if you can recommend their Bartok? I am in the market for a Bartok upgrade (from the Novak on a Philips twofer I've had for a long time) but am in that state of paralysis that comes from reading so many contradictory opinions.


That's okay. Record reviewers have their own foibles and personalities - they often give you a clue as to their own tastes and preferences for musical repertoire. If you are a David Fanning fan, you are in luck, however the divergence of opinions is a good thing. Generally, if a reviewer sheds insights into a new cycle or recording, I'll give it a shot and try and listen to it via MP3 first before acquiring the disc.

I can't recommend the Belcea Quartet's Bartok at all. As far as I know, they had just started learning how to play Bartok's string quartets before their recordings came out. Bartok is not in their blood. Get the bargain priced Keller Quartet re-issue. This is one of the best value for money and the spirit most close to Bartok's intentions in the modern era. The Zehetmair Quartet do a superlative rendition of string quartet no.4 which alone is worthwhile getting if you're wealthy. Otherwise, for the complete cycle, the Keller Quartet are very good; the Quatuor Ebene are starting their Bartok Cycle recordings. The Takacs Quartet recording is recommendable too: anything outside of Hungary - don't touch with a barge pole unless it is for specific single quartets!



> I have not heard Jerusalem's Shostakovich, but can attest to their excellence in Haydn; both volumes rank as the best Haydn I've heard on modern instruments. I also enjoyed their Dvorak disk.


I don't read Gramaphone magazine anymore, but weren't they the darlings of the magazine for a number of their recordings?

I think you're right about 'adventurous': I prefer adventurous repertoire - the last thing any new string quartet ensemble needs to release is yet another Beethoven/Mozart/Haydn cycle - like there aren't enough already? But that's the way they invariably hit the market....with standard repertoire first. I only came to know the Pacifica through their new premiere recordings of American works - a field I'm getting into more and more. If you like the north American tradition, then you will also appreciate the St Lawrence String Quartet. They offer the best (and only lol) recordings of Christos Hatzis and Jonathan Berger's string quartets works which I have. They also do Irving Glick, concept work by Mark Applebaum and Yiddish string quartet transpositions. Very avant-garde! Got to love a string quartet that takes its name from Quebec...


----------



## TSHare

I've heard praise for the Keller Bartok cycle before; with your seconding I think I will surely go for it. Thanks! Thank you for the other recommendations as well. I am a bit conservative in my classical musical tastes in general, but find I am somewhat more adventurous in string quartet repertoire. Perhaps because string quartets--even in the classical period--tend to be a more cerebral, musically and intellectually challenging genre anyway. It's less of a leap from Beethoven's late quartets to Szymanowsky's or Bartok's quartets than from Beethoven's concertos to Szymanowski's or Bartok's concertos, I suppose.

I agree a new Mozart or Beethoven cycle is not urgent at all, but it seems to me there is no really satisfactory Haydn cycle on modern instruments. The Quatuor Mosaiques Haydn is great on period instruments however, and if they continue it the London Haydn Quartet may surpass them.


----------



## Quartetfore

It will be interesting ten years from now to see which ones of this group have stood the test of time, and are still with us. A few more names-- The Miro, Casals, Henschel, and perhaps the Klenke Quartet have all made very fine recordings.


----------



## prellmechanik

*Best String Quartets in the last 20 years*

There are so many young quartet groups these days it's almost hard to name them. But Pacifica, Ebene, Arcanto come to mind. And that's just in the last few years. I'm very interested in hearing the Pavel Haas' Prokofiev quartets (when it arrives-- soon, I hope--at my door) because the website samples I've heard (particularly the andante of the first quartet) sound likely to rival my old LP favorites: the Novak Quartet on Philips, and the Smetana on Supraphon (both unavailable on CD).

But there are so many good string quartet groups practicing their trade today, I wouldn't be able to rate them.


----------



## Head_case

I get the impression that there is a shift over the decades. 

Previously, string quartets which won the Liege Chamber Music prize, the Evian prize, or the Polish Spring Festival competition and other international competitions carried a lot of weight. 

Has journalism has taken over and replaced these lively fights for laurels? I suppose most of us get to know much through CDs/MP3s rather than attending live performances. I know I must own about 20 CDs for every concert I get to go to. 

I've never really enjoyed the Prokofiev string quartets in completion. There are some beautiful moments in his writing, particularly the slow movements. I have the legendary American String Quartet recording. They seem to have paled into generic oblivion since their epic recording of the two Prokofiev quartets.


----------



## prellmechanik

Head_case said:


> Aramis - I was really appalled when I heard the* Royal String Quartet* demolish Szymanowski's two string quartets. I'm probably in the minority, since this disc seems very popular, but it's not the way Szymanowski sounds to me! They take it at such a lethargic pace and have nothing of the Polish verve of the *Varsovia String Quartet* nor the *Carmina Quartet*...nor the *Silesian Quartet*....nor the *Wilanow Quartet*. Their version of the No.1 is the worse I've heard (next to the Maggini Quartet). I guess their Bacewicz recordings would be worthwhile, however I'm still on my Wilanow Quartet/Bacewicz Quartet incomplete cycles from Olympia and looking to plug it with the *Amar Corde Quartet*'s complete cycle. The Zarebski piano quintet has also been recorded superlatively by the Varsovia String Quartet - I've never heard a bad version of the Zarebski piano quintet.
> 
> I wish I could convincingly refer to a single quartet and single them out! It's all a mixed bag really. From the ex-Soviet - it is the St Petersburg String Quartet who stand out for me (their Shostakovich string quartet cycle). From France, like you, it is the Quatuor Ebene's magnificient disc of the Debussy, Ravel and Faure couplings ... with the reservations that you can hear their bows making non-musical contact and their feet shuffling in the recordings. It does match the glorious sonorities of the classic Quartetto Italiano nor the Vlach Quartet for me. These two pre-1990 recordings remain my indispensible Debussy/Ravel quartet readings, however the *Quatuor Ebene* is way up there for this decade. It is trumphed by the *Dante Quartet*'s reading of Faure's single quartet (coupled with Franck's masterpiece), however in turn, the Quatuor Ebene offer a slightly more passionate reading of the Debussy than the Dante Quartet, and definitely better value for the newcomer looking for a first reading of the Debussy/Ravel/Faure. The Dante Quartet are the best of the British: their repertoire is increasingly credited with making British string quartet music sound sexy again - witness their complete cycle of Edmund Rubbra's string quartets. This is unparalleled, and only ever released by the Sterling Quartet (prob. out of print now). Back to France again ... it's the *Quatuor Danel* who are gripping me at the moment. Their complete cycle of Weinberg's string quartets is barely past volume 3. This is very difficult music for me: I've owned the Dominant Quartet recordings of the middle quartets for over a decade and still not got into it. The Quatuor Danel also record Saygun and Shostakovich. I don't like their Shostakovich readings (too middle of the road like the Borodin Quartet version II). But their playing is superb. Expect great things from them.
> 
> From Poland - possibly the Wilanow Quartet (recordings of Kryzstof Meyer's string quartets and Slowinski) - no - it has to be the Silesian Quartet (Szymanowski; Tansman; Czechkowski; Knapik; Baird; Panufnik; Gorecki). The Silesian Quartet however suffer from a rapidly deleted back catalogue (apart from their Etcetera releases) and poor international distribution. Technically, they could belong in the pre-or post 20 year period due to their new line up with Syzmon as their first violinist. He has also released a solo violin virtuoso album with a difference - mostly being modern 21st century repertoire.
> 
> From the Czech Republic - the P*razak Quartet*/*Kocian Quartet* (Martinu; Dvorak, Kalabis, Jindrich Feld etc) or the _Wihan Quartet_ (well not really, but I really like these guys - but they just celebrated their 20th anniversary this year). It should probably really go to the *Pavel Haas Quartet* for their readings of Janacek; Haas;Krasa. Unfortunately they are quite expensive and very short on time per CD.
> 
> From Germany - hmm. The *Zehetmair Quartet*. Such utterly beautiful and quality playing, but very expensive for the short time of their CD programmes.
> 
> From the USA - definitely the Arditti Quartet, or the Pacifica Quartet if the Arditti are too long in the tooth. The *Pacifica Quartet* do a fabulous rendition of Crawford-Seeger's 1931 classic, as well as Hindemith's string quartets and the obscure but brilliant Blackwood.
> 
> Admittedly, if you're looking for standard repertoire, most of the above recommendations are just going to be anathema. Listeners looking for classical/romantic repertoire or for new Beethoven, Haydn, Mozart cycles, are probably better off sticking with long-lasting legendary recordings at mid-price and glorious analogue sonic detail (1970's on) by the Talich; Mosaiques (well they are recent too hmmmm..).
> 
> There's a great deal of choice out there these days. I think the *Jerusalem Quartet* are a brilliant quartet but have not heard more than their Shostakovich rendition (incomplete). The *Artemis Quartet* are superb too - but honestly - who needs yet *another* Beethoven string quartet cycle? Their Ligeti Quartet readings are no more interesting than the ones in the market for a bargain price (the *Parker Quartet* on Naxos, or the Arditti Quartet) but I'm non-plussed by the Belcea Quartet. The cheapo but superlative *Fred Sherry String Quartet* albums (mostly non-controversial stuff like boring Schoenberg  are very good. The Artemis Quartet are competent and engaging, but I've heard more interesting playing from their British counterparts (the Dante). As for the *Jupiter Quartet* - they covered an interesting disc with a programme by Czech composers. Otherwise, any quartet which programmes Benjamin Britten deserves to be struck off the list
> 
> Hmm. Told you I couldn't decide


re: "...Otherwise, any quartet which programmes Benjamin Britten deserves to be struck off the list ."

Que? I live not five miles from the town in which Britten wrote one of them (Escondido, CA), and IMHO he's the greatest English composer since Purcell. But I suppose opinions vary, and I would agree that the Bartoks occupy a very different realm (one owned by the Czechs).


----------



## Quartetfore

Just a note---I live about 5 miles or so from the town that he spent time in during WW2. Its Amityville, New York on the South Shore of Long Island. I tried to find it once but was unable.


----------



## prellmechanik

Hi, quartetfore!

I grew up in Farmingdale (11735). My dad couldn't hack the commute (LIRR). My cousin works in Manhattan as union rep (local 810, I think). Small woild!


----------



## prellmechanik

Check that. Local 802, the musicians' union.


----------



## guarneri1720

*Szymanowski*

Anyone looking for a good recording of the quartets should check out the Goldner Quartet on Naxos. Also included are the complete pieces for quartet by Stravinsky. This group has many recordings now and recently released the complete Beethovens recorded live on the ABC Classics label. They also have an acclaimed series of recordings recently released for Hyperion of works by Bloch, Bridge, Dvorak. These feature piano quintets and string quartets by those composers.


----------



## Quartetfore

I drove right down Main Street on Saturday, on my way to my home (Massapequa Park) Its been a number of years since I`ve been to San Diego, but I remember that I liked the city very much. Its a lot different than Farmingdale to say the least!


----------



## prellmechanik

Main Street off the 109 and the 110? I loved that little town. And San Diego's nice, but fiscally all screwed up. I think it was the NY Times that called it 'Enron-by-the-Sea'.

Anyway, I really like the Belcea Bartok. They really seem to get to the heart of the matter without any theatrics. Although I'd like to hear more from the Arcanto.


----------



## Quartetfore

Main Street and Route 109. I Don`t know the Belcea Quartets Bartok, but I do have their recordings of the Debussy and Ravel Quartets. Very good as to performance and sound.


----------



## Head_case

Does anyone like the Borodin Quartet's versions of the Ravel & Debussy string quartets?

Personally I think they're the worse versions I've ever heard. 

Even the Chilingirians have more fire in their muted version.


----------



## prellmechanik

Haven't heard the Borodin's Ravel/Debussy. But I'm not surprised they're not top-drawer. I think there's a refreshing new recording by a group whose name I can't remember, but I still like my old Italiano on Philips. The Borodin handle Beethoven well enough, and they're tops with Borodin! (on EMI).

The Pavel Haas Prokofiev on Supraphon, alas, has proven somewhat of a disappointment. It's an excellent recording, and the performance is very good in terms of ensemble and intonation. But they take some liberties with tempo and phrasing in the First Quartet, especially in the first two movements, which interrupt music that should run as smoothly as clockwork. The rapturous third movement, on the other hand, they play with heartfelt sensitivity.


----------



## Head_case

I guess so. 

I haven't heard any USSR ensembles interpret French music as wonderfully as they interpret their own composers! 

The 'old Italiano' is the bestest recordings of the Debussy I have! I have 3 versions of it - the original CD; the remastered CD, and the vinyl LP. The vinyl LP is acoustically superior to the rest, but that might be because I have a high end LP system which plays better than my uh...high end CD player. 

The Vlach Quartet version is as interchangeably wonderful as the old Italiano. Of the modern picks, I think I've mentioned the (over?) rated Ebene Quatuor, and the Dante Quartet. I'd still rather hold onto the Italianos. 

Sorry to hear about the Pavel Haas on Supraphon. What do you think of the American String Quartet classics of the Prokofiev string quartets no. I & II? That is the only version I've heard. I don't like Prokofiev enough to try more versions of his music. The third movement of the first is indeed beautiful. I think it's something to do with Prokofiev's jocular, comedy laden style, which seems to detract from the what would otherwise be the seriously elegiac and beautiful moments in his music. Some like this carnivalesque melange of every emotion possible, but to me he comes across as superficial with his Midas touch.


----------



## prellmechanik

I've never been able to find (or hear) the American String Quartet's recording of the Prokofiev (on Olympia?), even though I've searched high and low. I have their recording of two of Dvorak's quartets on Nonesuch and like them well enough. I know the Prokofiev quartets are an acquired taste, but I've always had an attachment to the first, which may be why I'm searching for a suitable replacement for my favorite LP versions by the Novak (on Philips) and Smetana (on Supraphon) which have never been available on CD. The Pavel Haas is probably better than I initially thought, and maybe I need to live with it for a while.

But I'm happy to report that my enjoyment of the Belcea Quartet's recording of the Bartoks grows by the day. I just finished hearing the fourth again and I can't imagine anything better. So to answer the question which began this thread I'd have to vote for the Belcea Quartet.


----------



## Head_case

The American String Quartet....like the Concord String Quartet, were one of those legendary string quartets, which have dropped off our radar, due to poor servicing from record companies reissuing their works 

The Concord String Quartet fared better though. You're quite right - apart from my copy of the American String Quartet's Prokofiev, I've never come across this recording. 

The Pavel Haas continue in their stride to release ever more music....with their same terrible coupling system with string quartets from other composers, instead of complete string quartets by composers (i.e. both of Smetana's could fit together; just as Pavel Haas's string quartets could be marketed on a disc set. I won't buy music like this - maybe when they release a box set for a bumperbundle bargain price as a reissue in a few years...

I love all my Supraphon records: the Novak Quartet are decent enough, as are the the Josef Suk Quartet who record eponymously. Head and shoulders above these - the Josef Vlach led Vlach Quartet classics, including the epic Debussy/Ravel coupling; the Dvorak late string quartet cycles; the Smetana; Mozart and Kreicj recordings too. All on thick heavy vinyl LP, as thick as 180gm records before the cheap modern thin era LPs came in, and then got watered down into even cheaper thinner plastic CDs, and then even cheaper and even thinner, virtual MP3 media.


----------

